# Recommendations for Training in the DFW area?



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello I am looking for some suggestions on a good place to continue Ozzy's obedience training. I am in the Rockwall area, but I do not mind driving an hour or so, especially if it is on the weekends. I put him through the beginner class at PetSmart (This was mainly for socialization and to provide some distractions while working on basic stuff). He is currently 19 weeks old and is doing well with sit, paw, down, and stay(For about 30 to 45 seconds). He is doing well with walking on a lead during our daily walks, but tends to get too excited and pull a lot when we go out in public to stores, the vet, etc. Just wanted to provide a little background on what we have done so far. Thank you!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

There is a meetup group that meets in Mckinney on Sat mornings at 10:00 (9:00 in the summer). A friend of mine that is a trainer has 30 acres and the dogs get to run and socialize and then we do some obedience. THis is not your schutzhund type stuff, just basic obedience. Many of are there for the play time for the dogs but it's nice to brush up on obedience too.

If you're intersted let me know and I'll pm you the information.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Dallas Dog Sports in Wylie is an agility school, but they have a fabulous pre-agility program that's basically just motivation-based obedience with some agility exercises thrown in. I went through it with Cash and I loved it and he was happy and motivated to learn a lot. I'm planning to go back there when Kopper is old enough.


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> There is a meetup group that meets in Mckinney on Sat mornings at 10:00 (9:00 in the summer). A friend of mine that is a trainer has 30 acres and the dogs get to run and socialize and then we do some obedience. THis is not your schutzhund type stuff, just basic obedience. Many of are there for the play time for the dogs but it's nice to brush up on obedience too.
> 
> If you're intersted let me know and I'll pm you the information.


This defenitely sounds like something that I would be interested in doing. Please pm me the info. Thanks!


----------



## OzzyGSD (Nov 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Dallas Dog Sports in Wylie is an agility school, but they have a fabulous pre-agility program that's basically just motivation-based obedience with some agility exercises thrown in. I went through it with Cash and I loved it and he was happy and motivated to learn a lot. I'm planning to go back there when Kopper is old enough.


Thanks Emoore! I had heard of this place, but I was under the assumption that it was strictly agility. I will check them out.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Another vote for Dallas Dog Sport Pre-agility program. IMO it's actually the best obedience program in this area. Perfect for puppies!


----------

